# Money Money Money! The 2014 PDC World Darts Championships Game - Results Thread



## Mark T (Dec 13, 2013)

This is the results thread for http://www.diabetessupport.co.uk/boards/showthread.php?t=42399

The current results table will go in this thread here:

```
Pos.	Person          Total	[	Cat. A	Cat. B	Cat. C	Cat. D	Cat. F	]
1	Vicky (Mark T)	?94,750	[	?50,000	?10,000	?6,000	?6,000	?22,750	]
2	Riri	        ?81,250	[	?50,000	?15,000	?6,000	?3,500	?6,750	]
3	Northerner	?59,500	[	?25,000	?15,000	?6,000	?3,500	?10,000	]
4	ypauly	        ?57,000	[	?25,000	?6,000	?6,000	?10,000	?10,000	]
5	toby	        ?52,750	[	?10,000	?15,000	?6,000	?15,000	?6,750	]
6	Martin (Steff)	?46,882	[	?10,000	?10,000	?6,000	?10,000	?10,882	]
7	Mark T	        ?39,500	[	?10,000	?10,000	?6,000	?3,500	?10,000	]
8	Steff	        ?37,750	[	?0	?15,000	?6,000	?10,000	?6,750	]
9	Nicky1970	?35,382	[	?0	?15,000	?6,000	?3,500	?10,882	]
```

Results spreadsheet can be found here: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AvgO8eVVGMJrdDhYVFJPaHFCUl9UdjljNUNmaHlyX2c&usp=sharing

Results and discussion follows when available


----------



## Steff (Dec 13, 2013)

Hopefully ill stay in that position I'm at now


----------



## Steff (Dec 13, 2013)

Yikes Taylor is getting beat and szabo took first set


----------



## Mark T (Dec 13, 2013)

Steff said:


> Yikes Taylor is getting beat and szabo took first set


Clearly Phil's come out in the mindset "Oh, I'll breeze this one" whereas Szabo is "I've got nothing to loose".

PHIL, WHAT DO YOU THINK YOUR PLAYING AT?  GET YOUR A*** IN GEAR!


----------



## Steff (Dec 13, 2013)

Mark T said:


> Clearly Phil's come out in the mindset "Oh, I'll breeze this one" whereas Szabo is "I've got nothing to loose".
> 
> PHIL, WHAT DO YOU THINK YOUR PLAYING AT?  GET YOUR A*** IN GEAR!



Looking Ike phil is backin the driving seat well and truly


----------



## Mark T (Dec 14, 2013)

First Sessions Results:

*First Round*
Friday December 13
John Part 3-2 Mareno Michels
Rob Szabo 4-3 Ian Moss (P)
Peter Wright 3-0 Joe Cullen
Phil Taylor 3-1 Rob Szabo
Richie Burnett 3-1 Dean Winstanley

This means that Dean Winstanley has scored some points for Steff, Riri and Nicky1970 - but that's not necessarily a good thing at this stage.


----------



## Riri (Dec 14, 2013)

Hia - wow in second place my BSs are all over the place now!! Lol
Good games last night as well. Taylor had a bit of a moment in that first set and our Welsh boy Richie won - wasn't expecting that against Winstanley. Great stuff.


----------



## FM001 (Dec 14, 2013)

Not unusual for taylor to come out the starting blocks slow, would have been a nice change to see him go out in the first round


----------



## Steff (Dec 14, 2013)

Yeah I went to bed and missed Richie beating dean, wasn't expecting that


----------



## ypauly (Dec 14, 2013)

I was planning on a late surge so being at the back at this stage means it is going to plan.



















The above statement may or may not be true.


----------



## Northerner (Dec 14, 2013)

ypauly said:


> I was planning on a late surge so being at the back at this stage means it is going to plan.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm right behind you Paul! OK, well, two places behind you then...!


----------



## Mark T (Dec 14, 2013)

ypauly said:


> I was planning on a late surge so being at the back at this stage means it is going to plan.





Northerner said:


> I'm right behind you Paul! OK, well, two places behind you then...!


Yes, at this stage being at the back isn't such a bad thing as it generally means your players are still in.


----------



## Mark T (Dec 14, 2013)

Second session results:
Mark Walsh 1-3 Jarkko Komula
Colin McGarry 2-4 Per Laursen (P)
Wayne Jones 2-3 Kevin McDine
Terry Jenkins 2-3 Per Laursen
Ian White 3-1 Kyle Anderson

Laursen has pulled off the first big scalp and Jenkins even threw a 9 darter and a 170 checkout in the match!

Oh, and Nicky1970 has jumped to the top of the table


----------



## Northerner (Dec 14, 2013)

I must be doing better - now I'm only one place behind Paul!


----------



## Steff (Dec 14, 2013)

So pleased for Laurssen


----------



## FM001 (Dec 14, 2013)

Mark T said:


> Laursen has pulled off the first big scalp and Jenkins even threw a 9 darter and a 170 checkout in the match!





Good match and a shame for Terry after getting the 9 darter. The second 9 darter by  Kyle Anderson was class, thought he was going to bottle it when going for the double 12.


----------



## Mark T (Dec 14, 2013)

toby said:


> Good match and a shame for Terry after getting the 9 darter. The second 9 darter by  Kyle Anderson was class, thought he was going to bottle it when going for the double 12.


Opps, I missed that second 9 darter!  Need to add it as each player grabs a share of a ?30K pot so can affect the numbers.


----------



## Steff (Dec 14, 2013)

Hay, 

Incase im totally daft and u can tell me after i ask but, how come Martin moved up when laursenn won but i also have him and i stayed on 7k?


----------



## Mark T (Dec 14, 2013)

Steff said:


> Hay,
> 
> Incase im totally daft and u can tell me after i ask but, how come Martin moved up when laursenn won but i also have him and i stayed on 7k?


Basically, I don't bank the money until they exit the championship.  So your score board currently looks like this:

```
Steff			
A	Michael van Gerwen	Netherlands	?0
B	Mervyn King	        England	        ?0
C	Dean Winstanley	        England	        ?6,000
D	Per Laursen	        Denmark	        ?0
E	Netherlands	        Netherlands	?1,000
		                Total	        ?7,000
```

Laursen was on a potential pay day of ?3.5K if he lost in the prelim round, ?6K if he lost in the first round.  Now he could win ?10K if he looses his next match, but as of yet he hasn't lost so he hasn't been awarded any money so he remains on ?0.

I could switch the calculations around to show the guaranteed prize money instead if everyone wanted me to do so.


----------



## Steff (Dec 14, 2013)

Mark T said:


> Basically, I don't bank the money until they exit the championship.  So your score board currently looks like this:
> 
> ```
> Steff
> ...



Ah thanks Mark, im happy how it is atm, nt sure about others.


----------



## Mark T (Dec 14, 2013)

If I rework the table (it's a spreadsheet, so it's just a case of pushing numbers around!)

Then you get:

```
Pos.	Person            Total	[	Cat. A	Cat. B	Cat. C	Cat. D	Cat. F	]
1	Martin (Steff)	?38,015	[	?10,000	?6,000	?6,000	?10,000	?6,015	]
2	ypauly	        ?35,000	[	?6,000	?6,000	?6,000	?10,000	?7,000	]
3	Steff	        ?33,583	[	?6,000	?6,000	?6,000	?10,000	?5,583	]
4	Mark T	        ?32,500	[	?10,000	?6,000	?6,000	?3,500	?7,000	]
5	Northerner	?31,500	[	?6,000	?6,000	?6,000	?3,500	?10,000	]
6	toby	        ?31,083	[	?10,000	?6,000	?6,000	?3,500	?5,583	]
7	Nicky1970	?27,515	[	?6,000	?6,000	?6,000	?3,500	?6,015	]
8	Vicky (Mark T)	?27,500	[	?6,000	?6,000	?6,000	?3,500	?6,000	]
9	Riri	        ?27,083	[	?6,000	?6,000	?6,000	?3,500	?5,583	]
```

Which might make more logical reading, but perhaps not where you want to be


----------



## Riri (Dec 14, 2013)

OMG - that was a spectacular fall from grace for me ending right at the bottom. Ouch that hurts!


----------



## Steff (Dec 14, 2013)

Some good darts from the more unknown names so far that Spanish guy gave a good account of himself against the hammer, reckon Nicholson will win this one


----------



## Mark T (Dec 15, 2013)

Session Three Results:

Evening Session (7pm)
Julio Barbero 4-1 Andree Welge (P)
Robert Thornton 3-1 Max Hopp
Gary Anderson 3-0 Mark Dudbridge
Andy Hamilton 3-1 Julio Barbero
Paul Nicholson 3-0 Stuart Kellett

The table at the start of this thread is still shown in terms of earned money, which means Riri is still near the top.  But in the spreadsheet I have both representations.


----------



## Steff (Dec 15, 2013)

Great game just been and gone there, Hendrson did not give up on chizzy then, shock to see number 7 seed go mind u


----------



## Mark T (Dec 15, 2013)

Steff said:


> Great game just been and gone there, Hendrson did not give up on chizzy then, shock to see number 7 seed go mind u


Seeing as I've got Scotland as my country selection, I'm quite pleased to see all the Scot's through to the second round


----------



## Steff (Dec 15, 2013)

Anyone know how barny is getting on


----------



## FM001 (Dec 15, 2013)

Steff said:


> Anyone know how barny is getting on



2-0 up in sets and legs, this should be the final leg.


----------



## FM001 (Dec 15, 2013)

Barny won 3-0


----------



## Mark T (Dec 15, 2013)

I'm using http://live.dartsdata.com/ to keep track of what?s happening


----------



## Steff (Dec 15, 2013)

Mark T said:


> I'm using http://live.dartsdata.com/ to keep track of what?s happening



Cheers for the link, only reason i aint got it on is cause homeland is on 4, but it finishes it 2 so back to the arrows soon


----------



## Steff (Dec 15, 2013)

Ack jelle was outclassed there totally, that's mart not happy lol


----------



## Mark T (Dec 16, 2013)

Day Three (Session 4) results:

Sunday December 15
Dave Chisnall 2-3 John Henderson
Dennis Lindskjold 1-4 Colin Osborne (P)
Raymond van Barneveld 3-0 Jamie Lewis
Brendan Dolan 3-0 Colin Osborne
Jamie Caven 3-1 Jelle Klaasen

Now only Toby hasn't had any of his players knocked out in the first round - although there are still a couple days of first round matches to go.

Main table in updated on first thread.


----------



## FM001 (Dec 16, 2013)

Ron couldn't get one over brother Kim, strange how that draw worked out


----------



## Steff (Dec 16, 2013)

Missed it just in from work  how's results going ?


----------



## FM001 (Dec 16, 2013)

Evans beat Baxter 3-0, Petersen beat Mohammed Latif Sapup 4-1, Kim beat Ronnie 3-1, not sure after that as 2 things recording so will have to wait until finished to resume watching


----------



## FM001 (Dec 16, 2013)

back on now, Beaton is playing Peterson and they are level at 1-1 in sets.


----------



## Mark T (Dec 16, 2013)

Some links: http://www.pdc.tv/news/article/t21lafikeblu1gafiyjlcp7hn/title/ladbrokes-world-championship-day-four

Beaton is playing Peterson - fairly matched from the stats right night.
Then Merv plays Young.

But I suspect I'll have to call it a night soon and check the results tomorrow morning for the updates.


----------



## Mark T (Dec 17, 2013)

and yesterdays results are:

Monday December 16 
Ronnie Baxter 0-3 Ricky Evans
Devon Petersen 4-1 Mohammed Latif Sapup (P)
Kim Huybrechts 3-1 Ronny Huybrechts
Steve Beaton 1-3 Devon Petersen
Mervyn King 3-0 Darin Young

In the results table, ypauly has rocketed to the top


----------



## Steff (Dec 18, 2013)

Great win for Devon on tuesday, love his dancing, im missing quite abit at the mo cause of work, even missed my man MVG but mart said he won comfortably, any got the games list of whos on tonight? x


----------



## Mark T (Dec 18, 2013)

Wednesdays results:

Tuesday December 17 
Colin Lloyd 2-3 Beau Anderson
Zoran Lerchbacher 4-1 Ben Ward (P)
Vincent van der Voort 3-1 Matt Clark
Michael van Gerwen 3-0 Zoran Lerchbacher
Simon Whitlock 3-0 Ross Smith

Playing Tonight:

Wednesday December 18 (7pm)
Andy Smith v Steve Brown
Morihiro Hashimoto v Paul Lim (P)
Justin Pipe v Arron Monk
Michael Smith v Hashimoto/Lim
Adrian Lewis v Dennis Smith


----------



## Mark T (Dec 18, 2013)

In the results, which is also on the first post:

```
Pos.	Person          Total	[	Cat. A	Cat. B	Cat. C	Cat. D	Cat. F	]
1	Vicky (Mark T)	?17,250	[	?0	?0	?6,000	?6,000	?5,250	]
2	Nicky1970	?12,618	[	?0	?0	?6,000	?3,500	?3,118	]
3	ypauly	        ?12,000	[	?0	?6,000	?6,000	?0	?0	]
4	Riri	        ?11,500	[	?0	?0	?6,000	?3,500	?2,000	]
5	Northerner	?9,500	[	?0	?0	?6,000	?3,500	?0	]
6	Martin (Steff)	?9,118	[	?0	?0	?6,000	?0	?3,118	]
7	Steff	        ?8,000	[	?0	?0	?6,000	?0	?2,000	]
8	toby	        ?8,000	[	?0	?0	?6,000	?0	?2,000	]
9	Mark T	        ?6,000	[	?0	?0	?6,000	?0	?0	]
```

Vicky has jumped to the top of the table.  toby and Steff are looking in the best position as they have 3 or their 4 dart players through to the second round!


----------



## Steff (Dec 18, 2013)

Yay thats all good, noones playing for me tonight, but mart will be watching out for monk/pipe game


----------



## Mark T (Dec 18, 2013)

Steff said:


> Yay thats all good, noones playing for me tonight, but mart will be watching out for monk/pipe game


3 of us have Pipe 

I'll be hoping Lim (1990 ish TV 9-darter) can make it too the second round and Riri will be cheering on Lewis!


----------



## Steff (Dec 18, 2013)

OoOOoO brown missed the dble 12 for a 9 darter poor lad


----------



## Riri (Dec 18, 2013)

Indeed - Lewis needs to deliver tonight!


----------



## Steff (Dec 18, 2013)

Riri said:


> Indeed - Lewis needs to deliver tonight!



he will


----------



## Steff (Dec 18, 2013)

Goodness me we have had better games in our women's league lol.


----------



## Mark T (Dec 19, 2013)

Latest results:

Wednesday December 18 
Andy Smith 3-1 Steve Brown
Morihiro Hashimoto 4-2 Paul Lim (P)
Justin Pipe 3-0 Arron Monk
Michael Smith 3-1 Morohiro Hashimoto
Adrian Lewis 3-0 Dennis Smith

Updated results in first post


----------



## Riri (Dec 19, 2013)

Dear oh dear Webster !


----------



## Mark T (Dec 19, 2013)

Oh dear indeed!  For those that don't have Sky, todays play is:

Mark Webster v Mensur Suljovic
Gino Vos v Royden Lam (P)
James Wade v Darren Webster
Wes Newton v Vos/Lam
Kevin Painter v Tomas Seyler

Good job no-one has got Webby or Wales as a selection.


----------



## Steff (Dec 19, 2013)

Mark T;470869 
Good job no-one has got Webby or Wales as a selection.[/QUOTE said:
			
		

> we had more sense lol


----------



## Steff (Dec 19, 2013)

D webster giving wade a great game


----------



## Mark T (Dec 19, 2013)

ypauly and Northie are going to be on tenterhooks - they both have Wade!

Looks like the #6 seed might be in trouble!


----------



## Steff (Dec 19, 2013)

Mark T said:


> ypauly and Northie are going to be on tenterhooks - they both have Wade!
> 
> Looks like the #6 seed might be in trouble!



where is D Webster from mark ?


----------



## Mark T (Dec 19, 2013)

Steff said:


> where is D Webster from mark ?


England, ranking 40, he has an entry on wiki: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Darren_Webster


----------



## Steff (Dec 19, 2013)

Better opponent and wade would of been out there, webster panicked there and then shouted f off lol


----------



## FM001 (Dec 19, 2013)

You just don't miss chances like that against a player of Wade's ability, James now 1-0 up in final set and will go on to win it, so near but so far away


----------



## Steff (Dec 19, 2013)

toby said:


> You just don't miss chances like that against a player of Wade's ability, James now 1-0 up in final set and will go on to win it, so near but so far away



He didnt deserve to win that no wonder he aint been anywhere near winning owt since 2012


----------



## FM001 (Dec 19, 2013)

Steff said:


> He didnt deserve to win that no wonder he aint been anywhere near winning owt since 2012




True, 6 match darts missed by Darren is JW fortune.


----------



## Steff (Dec 19, 2013)

toby said:


> True, 6 match darts missed by Darren is JW fortune.



Now the very expensive shoes that started hurting are the reason why he went on to win haha


----------



## Mark T (Dec 19, 2013)

I'm calling it a night - but I'll update the table as usual tomorrow.

Only match of real note is Painter later tonight which is Northerners "Cat B" player.


----------



## Steff (Dec 19, 2013)

Mark T said:


> I'm calling it a night - but I'll update the table as usual tomorrow.
> 
> Only match of real note is Painter later tonight which is Northerners "Cat B" player.



Okie doke Mark ill allow you to leave lol 

Painter will win

so will newton


----------



## FM001 (Dec 19, 2013)

Lam's back on. if ever anyone didn't suit a pair of glasses it's him, is he wearing them for a bet

Wes, best walk on music ever


----------



## Steff (Dec 19, 2013)

toby said:


> Lam's back on. if ever anyone didn't suit a pair of glasses it's him, is he wearing them for a bet
> 
> Wes, best walk on music ever



I fancy a pair of those actually haaha.


----------



## FM001 (Dec 19, 2013)

Steff said:


> I fancy a pair of those actually haaha.




they look like swimming goggles


----------



## Steff (Dec 19, 2013)

toby said:


> they look like swimming goggles



Just what i said lol


----------



## Mark T (Dec 20, 2013)

At the completion of the first round, the results are as follows:

```
Pos.	Person          Total	[	Cat. A	Cat. B	Cat. C	Cat. D	Cat. F	]
1	Vicky (Mark T)	?17,250	[	?0	?0	?6,000	?6,000	?5,250	]
2	Nicky1970	?13,324	[	?0	?0	?6,000	?3,500	?3,824	]
3	Riri	        ?12,083	[	?0	?0	?6,000	?3,500	?2,583	]
4	ypauly	        ?12,000	[	?0	?6,000	?6,000	?0	?0	]
5	Martin (Steff)	?9,824	[	?0	?0	?6,000	?0	?3,824	]
6	Mark T	        ?9,500	[	?0	?0	?6,000	?3,500	?0	]
7	Northerner	?9,500	[	?0	?0	?6,000	?3,500	?0	]
8	Steff	        ?8,583	[	?0	?0	?6,000	?0	?2,583	]
9	toby	        ?8,583	[	?0	?0	?6,000	?0	?2,583	]
```

My analysis is that Steff, toby and Martin are currently in the best position as three out of their four players are through.

A few other things to note;
Only Canada (1), Finland (1), Scotland (4) and South Africa (1) have all their players through to the second round.  Austria, Germany, Hong Kong, Japan, Malaysia, New Zealand, Singapore, Spain and the USA have lost all their players.

So far no-one has shown a tendency for a "World Class" match average (>=100 per 3 darts).  Which could bode well for some more top seeds getting a surprise later on!


----------



## FM001 (Dec 20, 2013)

Thanks for keeping check Mark.  Round 2 tonight, the Barny v  Caven match looks tasty, always will Jamie on being type 1.



Peter Wright v Per Laursen
Raymond van Barneveld v Jamie Caven
Phil Taylor v Michael Smit


----------



## Steff (Dec 20, 2013)

great look wright is sporting tonight, love the xmas tree on his chin hehe.


Hoping Laursen wins need him to as i have him


----------



## Mark T (Dec 20, 2013)

Looks like Cavan is making Barney work


----------



## Steff (Dec 20, 2013)

Not hard enought thank god can't have him going out


----------



## Steff (Dec 20, 2013)

Smith making some dreadful mistakes but still manages to be 2-2 in sets


----------



## Steff (Dec 20, 2013)

Fab game great to see Taylor under pressure and his face haha, I was going to bed 30 mins ago


----------



## Steff (Dec 20, 2013)

Wow wow wow fantastic darts match !!! Pleased I stopped up now, finished on the bull to, well well opened things up now


----------



## FM001 (Dec 21, 2013)

man what a game, the youth champion beating the world champion, edge of the seat throughout the game.  Anyone through to the 2nd round must fancy their chances  now


----------



## Mark T (Dec 21, 2013)

Noooooooooooooooooo!

Second Round
Friday December 20
Peter Wright 4-2 Per Laursen
Raymond van Barneveld 4-3 Jamie Caven
Phil Taylor 3-4 Michael Smith

I think I can say with certainty, I don't think I'll be winning this!

That causes a major reshuffle to the results table.


----------



## Northerner (Dec 21, 2013)

It's a good thing that I'm bottom, right?


----------



## FM001 (Dec 21, 2013)

Never seen Taylor play so bad but fair play to young Michael for holding his nerve and taking him out on the bull.  Still in shock and can't wait for the reactions tonight on the live coverage


----------



## Mark T (Dec 21, 2013)

Northerner said:


> It's a good thing that I'm bottom, right?


Well - yes and no

The table reflects the prize money that has been allocated, and that only happens when your dart players are knocked out.  So being towards the bottom means more of your players are still in - which is a good thing.

But you could also consider my "potential money" table which is where the standings would be if it stopped right now:


```
Pos.	Person            Total	[	Cat. A	Cat. B	Cat. C	Cat. D	Cat. F	]
1	Vicky (Mark T)	?44,750	[	?10,000	?10,000	?6,000	?6,000	?12,750	]
3	toby	        ?44,417	[	?10,000	?10,000	?6,000	?10,000	?8,417	]
4	Steff	        ?44,417	[	?10,000	?10,000	?6,000	?10,000	?8,417	]
2	Martin (Steff)	?44,088	[	?10,000	?10,000	?6,000	?10,000	?8,088	]
5	ypauly	        ?43,250	[	?10,000	?6,000	?6,000	?10,000	?11,250	]
8	Nicky1970	?42,588	[	?10,000	?15,000	?6,000	?3,500	?8,088	]
6	Mark T	        ?40,750	[	?10,000	?10,000	?6,000	?3,500	?11,250	]
7	Northerner	?39,500	[	?10,000	?10,000	?6,000	?3,500	?10,000	]
9	Riri	        ?37,917	[	?10,000	?10,000	?6,000	?3,500	?8,417	]
```

Unfortunately you are at the bottom there too - which isn't so good.  that's basically because your Cat D player was knocked out in the prelims.

I'm trying to think of other ways of producing the results that make it more straightforward should we want to do this again.


----------



## Steff (Dec 21, 2013)

Well taylor going out scuppered a few on here, but hay its given MVG a better chance mind you I think Lewis will be in final


----------



## Steff (Dec 21, 2013)

Very arrogant of phil not to chat after the match he never does when he loses


----------



## Mark T (Dec 21, 2013)

Today's matches are:

Saturday December 21
Andy Hamilton v Richie Burnett
Robert Thornton v Beau Anderson
Kim Huybrechts v Ian White

toby has Thornton, although I'd like him to win as well as I have Scotland as a selection.


----------



## Steff (Dec 21, 2013)

Burnett playing well made mince meat of the hammer , at this rate the english players will all be gone by semis, well accept lewis lol


----------



## ypauly (Dec 22, 2013)

Have I won this yet?








I'm guessing maybe not lol


----------



## Mark T (Dec 22, 2013)

Results from last night are:

Saturday December 21
Andy Hamilton 1-4 Richie Burnett
Robert Thornton 4-0 Beau Anderson
Kim Huybrechts 3-4 Ian White

Table has been updated and, No Paul, you not won yet 

Today has a bumper load of matches:

Sunday December 22
Afternoon Session (12.30pm)
Brendan Dolan v Gary Anderson
Kevin Painter v Paul Nicholson
Simon Whitlock v Jarkko Komula

Evening Session (7pm)
Wes Newton v John Part
John Henderson v Mark Webster
Michael van Gerwen v Kevin McDine


----------



## Steff (Dec 22, 2013)

Nice work white I missed end of that, grr I'm out for lunch and will miss afternoon sesh table still says you edited yesterday mark ?


----------



## Steff (Dec 22, 2013)

was thinking Sky must be gutted Taylor is out, they would of had years of montages to show us and no he is out all that is no good lol


----------



## Mark T (Dec 22, 2013)

Steff said:


> Nice work white I missed end of that, grr I'm out for lunch and will miss afternoon sesh table still says you edited yesterday mark ?


Yeah, I forgot to fix the comment.

We are at the in-laws all day so I'll be updating this evening.


----------



## Mark T (Dec 22, 2013)

This afternoons results were:

Sunday December 22
Afternoon Session (12.30pm)
Brendan Dolan 1-4 Gary Anderson
Kevin Painter 4-0 Paul Nicholson
Simon Whitlock 4-0 Jarkko Komula

Which now means that Northern Ireland and Finland have now checked out from the championship.


----------



## Steff (Dec 22, 2013)

Mark T said:


> This afternoons results were:
> 
> Sunday December 22
> Afternoon Session (12.30pm)
> ...



cheers Mark not long been in but seen your results now, no shocks there then, tonight should go pretty straight forward to i reckon


----------



## Northerner (Dec 22, 2013)

Mark T said:


> This afternoons results were:
> 
> Sunday December 22
> Afternoon Session (12.30pm)
> ...



Boo!


----------



## FM001 (Dec 22, 2013)

Steff said:


> no shocks there then




Painter beating Nicholson 4-0 was a surprise, thought he'd win but not by that margin.

Tonight Part will beat Newton, Henderson will beat Webbie, MVG will hammer McDine.

See James Wade is going out with Sammi Marsh who is one of the walk on girls


----------



## Steff (Dec 22, 2013)

toby said:


> Painter beating Nicholson 4-0 was a surprise, thought he'd win but not by that margin.
> 
> Tonight Part will beat Newton, Henderson will beat Webbie, MVG will hammer McDine.
> 
> See James Wade is going out with Sammi Marsh who is one of the walk on girls



Old news re wade lol, ps dnt think part will beat Newton, plus yeah I guess I thought Paul might of got 1 set on the board


----------



## Steff (Dec 22, 2013)

we wont comment on your newton part prediction toby lol


----------



## FM001 (Dec 22, 2013)

Steff said:


> we wont comment on your newton part prediction toby lol




No don't 

still got MVG to go


----------



## Steff (Dec 22, 2013)

u best not have cursed this cause so far MVG is not hammering mcdine lol


----------



## Steff (Dec 22, 2013)

Phew all good, saw mcdine trying to stir it,at least have abit of darting credibility behind you before mocking mvg lol


----------



## Mark T (Dec 23, 2013)

So last nights results:

Evening Session (7pm)
Wes Newton 4-0 John Part
John Henderson 3-4 Mark Webster
Michael van Gerwen 4-1 Kevin McDine

All bar one of the rest of the second round matches are tonight, with the last second round match being played after christmas on the 27th.


----------



## Mark T (Dec 23, 2013)

Oh dear Wadey...


----------



## Steff (Dec 23, 2013)

Mark T said:


> Oh dear Wadey...



How did wade go


----------



## Mark T (Dec 23, 2013)

Steff said:


> How did wade go


4-3 in the end to Wade

But at one point it looked like Wade was going out.  He did well to come back for 3-0.


----------



## Steff (Dec 23, 2013)

Mark T said:


> 4-3 in the end to Wade
> 
> But at one point it looked like Wade was going out.  He did well to come back for 3-0.



so bored with Wade now, the man needs put of the tournement


----------



## Mark T (Dec 23, 2013)

It's Mervyn King v Ricky Evans and Adrian Lewis v Vincent van der Voort left to play tonight.

I'd assume that King and Lewis should win their matches.


----------



## FM001 (Dec 23, 2013)

Wade should have been out, why oh why did andy pause on the match winning double 16


----------



## Steff (Dec 23, 2013)

Well who knows , merv best win or im angry


----------



## FM001 (Dec 23, 2013)

Merv's got a fight on his hands.


----------



## FM001 (Dec 23, 2013)

Great to see Merv go through.


----------



## Steff (Dec 23, 2013)

no angry steffy


----------



## Mark T (Dec 24, 2013)

aaand last nights results...

Monday December 23
James Wade 4-3 Andy Smith
Mervyn King 4-2 Ricky Evans
Adrian Lewis 4-1 Vincent van der Voort

They now take a short break for christmas.  Play resumes on the 27th.


----------



## Steff (Dec 24, 2013)

I aint moved in days lol

least i got king, mvg and netherlands mind u


----------



## ypauly (Dec 24, 2013)

We need the table updated to see how far ahead I am












I know I know, but it is my birthday so I'm allowed to stretch the truth slightly


----------



## Mark T (Dec 27, 2013)

Todays matches are:

Friday December 27
Afternoon Session (12.30pm)
Second Round
Justin Pipe v Devon Petersen
Third Round
Wes Newton v Robert Thornton
Richie Burnett v Ian White

Evening Session (7pm)
Simon Whitlock v Kevin Painter
Michael Smith v Peter Wright
Mark Webster v Raymond van Barneveld

I'll update the scores after the last second round match.


----------



## Mark T (Dec 27, 2013)

And the final match in the second round goes:
Justin Pipe 1-4 Devon Petersen

The main "earned" table is updated in the first thread, but the potential money table is as follows:


```
Pos.	Person          Total	[	Cat. A	Cat. B	Cat. C	Cat. D	Cat. F	]
1	Steff	        ?55,250	[	?15,000	?15,000	?6,000	?10,000	?9,250	]
2	toby	        ?55,250	[	?10,000	?15,000	?6,000	?15,000	?9,250	]
3	Vicky (Mark T)	?51,000	[	?15,000	?10,000	?6,000	?6,000	?14,000	]
4	ypauly	        ?50,750	[	?15,000	?6,000	?6,000	?10,000	?13,750	]
5	Northerner	?49,500	[	?15,000	?15,000	?6,000	?3,500	?10,000	]
6	Riri	        ?48,750	[	?15,000	?15,000	?6,000	?3,500	?9,250	]
7	Nicky1970	?48,471	[	?15,000	?15,000	?6,000	?3,500	?8,971	]
8	Martin (Steff)	?44,971	[	?10,000	?10,000	?6,000	?10,000	?8,971	]
9	Mark T	        ?43,250	[	?10,000	?10,000	?6,000	?3,500	?13,750	]
```

At this point, it's not easy to evaluate who might be in the best position given that any of the remaining players could win.  However, myself and Martin are most likely battling for the wooden spoon given that all of our dart players have been knocked out.

Arguably it's Steff and toby who look like the most likely winners with 2 players each still active and a good potential points haul, but Northerner, Riri and Nicky1970 shouldn’t be discounted as they also have 2 players still active.


----------



## Steff (Dec 27, 2013)

Mark T said:


> And the final match in the second round goes:
> Justin Pipe 1-4 Devon Petersen
> 
> The main "earned" table is updated in the first thread, but the potential money table is as follows:
> ...


Who does Toby still ave left in, u say 2 I can only see he has 1


----------



## Mark T (Dec 27, 2013)

At the end of the second round, Toby did have Thornton and Peterson left in.

But subsequently...


----------



## Steff (Dec 27, 2013)

Mark T said:


> At the end of the second round, Toby did have Thornton and Peterson left in.
> 
> But subsequently...



Ahhh righto I'm with you now


----------



## Steff (Dec 27, 2013)

Fantaaaaastic game smith should be proud of his performances . Wright can never be accused of being in the shadows lol


----------



## FM001 (Dec 27, 2013)

Steff said:


> Fantaaaaastic game smith should be proud of his performances . Wright can never be accused of being in the shadows lol




awesome game, Smith is a future world champ make no mistake.


----------



## Steff (Dec 27, 2013)

Another good game, but reckon Barney will go on and win


----------



## Steff (Dec 27, 2013)

BOOM BOOM 

Freaky Fridays Taylor out last Friday Barney this , just superb, Barney didn't look hungry enough . Big well dne to mark I take back my last comment hehe


----------



## Mark T (Dec 28, 2013)

So results from the first group of matches for the third round:

Friday December 27
Afternoon Session
Wes Newton 4-1 Robert Thornton
Richie Burnett 3-4 Ian White

Evening Session (7pm)
Simon Whitlock 4-0 Kevin Painter
Michael Smith 3-4 Peter Wright
Mark Webster 4-3 Raymond van Barneveld

Oh dear, this leaves only Steff and Riri with two players each left in - but that's potentially going to change today as Lewis (Riri) playes King (Steff) and van Gewen (Steff) plays Anderson (Riri)!


----------



## Steff (Dec 28, 2013)

Mark T said:


> So results from the first group of matches for the third round:
> 
> Friday December 27
> Afternoon Session
> ...



Oooooh exciting lol


----------



## FM001 (Dec 28, 2013)

Lewis making this game look like a walk in the park against Merv, expected a better game


----------



## Riri (Dec 28, 2013)

Very exciting  Aidey did the job for me so need Anderson to be on top form today. Should be a great match.


----------



## Mark T (Dec 28, 2013)

and the results of the last third round matches:

Saturday December 28
Afternoon Session (12.30pm)
Third Round
Adrian Lewis 4-1 Mervyn King
James Wade 4-0 Devon Petersen
Michael van Gerwen 4-3 Gary Anderson

The earned money table is updated in the first thread as usual, but the prospective money table is as follows:


```
Pos.	Person          Total	[	Cat. A	Cat. B	Cat. C	Cat. D	Cat. F	]
1	Steff	        ?66,917	[	?25,000	?15,000	?6,000	?10,000	?10,917	]
2	Vicky (Mark T)	?63,500	[	?25,000	?10,000	?6,000	?6,000	?16,500	]
3	ypauly	        ?63,250	[	?25,000	?6,000	?6,000	?10,000	?16,250	]
4	Riri	        ?60,417	[	?25,000	?15,000	?6,000	?3,500	?10,917	]
5	toby	        ?56,917	[	?10,000	?15,000	?6,000	?15,000	?10,917	]
6	Nicky1970	?59,647	[	?25,000	?15,000	?6,000	?3,500	?10,147	]
7	Northerner	?59,500	[	?25,000	?15,000	?6,000	?3,500	?10,000	]
8	Martin (Steff)	?46,147	[	?10,000	?10,000	?6,000	?10,000	?10,147	]
9	Mark T	        ?45,750	[	?10,000	?10,000	?6,000	?3,500	?16,250	]
```

Steff, Northerner, Vicky, ypauly, Nicky1970 and Riri all have one player left in the competition.

First two Quarter Finals up are:
Saturday December 28
Evening Session (7pm)
2x Quarter-Finals
Peter Wright v Wes Newton
Ian White v Simon Whitlock (Vicky)


----------



## Steff (Dec 28, 2013)

Great game by all accounts mvg Anderson,been out to family all day so missed it


----------



## FM001 (Dec 28, 2013)

Steff said:


> Great game by all accounts mvg Anderson,been out to family all day so missed it




You missed a cracker, Anderson had darts to finish the match at 3-1 sets up but blew it, fair play to MVG coming back and stealing it.  Disappointed in the Wade v Pererson game, thought it would be much closer.  wright v Newton game tonight should be good.


----------



## Steff (Dec 28, 2013)

Toby,

What u think of barney


----------



## Steff (Dec 28, 2013)

Great game tonight with snakebite and wes, very good game now as well white doing very well


----------



## Steff (Dec 28, 2013)

Such a shame for Ian a great performance , Vicky must be relieved yikes lol


----------



## FM001 (Dec 29, 2013)

Steff said:


> Toby,
> 
> What u think of barney




In what way?


----------



## Mark T (Dec 29, 2013)

and results from first quarter finals:

Saturday December 28
Evening Session
2x Quarter-Finals
Peter Wright 5-4 Wes Newton
Ian White 4-5 Simon Whitlock


Tonight it's:

van Gerwen (steff, Nicky1970) v Webster
Wade (ypauly, Northerner) vs Lewis (Riri)


----------



## Steff (Dec 29, 2013)

toby said:


> In what way?



Well I don't men do u fancy him lol. I men way he played and got knocked out Friday


----------



## Riri (Dec 29, 2013)

Shame for Barney - he's lost the edge that he once had and I don't know whether he's ever going to get that back with the new kids on the block always biting at his heels. Great games last night and the two I wanted to win got through as well. Think Webster will be going out tonight - I'm welsh and will be supporting him but I think MVG is a class above him IMHO. I admire MVG as a darts player but he also seems like a nice guy. Stand up if you love the darts!!!


----------



## FM001 (Dec 29, 2013)

Steff said:


> Well I don't men do u fancy him lol. I men way he played and got knocked out Friday




Barney is Barney, depends which one turns up on the night.  He has a few demons in his head and is very open about it on camera, potentially he's the best player in the world when on form.

Peter Wright has to get the most improved player of the year at the awards, last night's games were nail biting and tonight's look as if they'll go the same way, MVG v Lewis in the semi will raise the roof of the pally.


----------



## Steff (Dec 29, 2013)

toby said:


> Barney is Barney, depends which one turns up on the night.  He has a few demons in his head and is very open about it on camera, potentially he's the best player in the world when on form.
> 
> Peter Wright has to get the most improved player of the year at the awards, last night's games were nail biting and tonight's look as if they'll go the same way, MVG v Lewis in the semi will raise the roof of the pally.



Yes indeed I thnk Lewis will beat mvg if I'm honest


----------



## Steff (Dec 29, 2013)

Looking like MVG is in charge here, unless Webby makes a miraculous comeback


----------



## Steff (Dec 29, 2013)

oh well should of kept gob shut


----------



## FM001 (Dec 29, 2013)

It looked as if it was going to be 5-1 to MVG, great comeback by Webby in getting it back to 5-3


----------



## ypauly (Dec 29, 2013)

Time for the machine.


----------



## FM001 (Dec 29, 2013)

ypauly said:


> Time for the machine.




5-3 to lewis


----------



## Steff (Dec 29, 2013)

5-2 to lewis


----------



## Mark T (Dec 29, 2013)

5-4 to lewis


----------



## Steff (Dec 29, 2013)

Least we all agree on winner, 

ps i won my ?2 bet with Mart, either way he cant do better then me


----------



## FM001 (Dec 29, 2013)

would be great if it went down to 4 sets each and a throw for the bull in the final leg.


----------



## FM001 (Dec 29, 2013)

Double trouble for the boys.


----------



## Steff (Dec 29, 2013)

toby said:


> Double trouble for the boys.



Very much so, both bad as each other


----------



## Steff (Dec 29, 2013)

Looks like we were all to generous to wade  although he has scraped through all his matches so far


----------



## FM001 (Dec 29, 2013)

Poor game considering the standard they can play to, both look knackered


----------



## FM001 (Dec 29, 2013)

Disappointing game, lewis will need to play better against MVG


----------



## Steff (Dec 29, 2013)

Hmm maybe but gerwin was not exactly on top form neither


----------



## FM001 (Dec 29, 2013)

Steff said:


> Hmm maybe but gerwin was not exactly on top form neither



he started well but tailed off in the middle, feeling that MVG is more hungry for the title than lewis.


----------



## Steff (Dec 29, 2013)

toby said:


> he started well but tailed off in the middle, feeling that MVG is more hungry for the title than lewis.



I'm with mardle no one has played to the point where U can say its there title, of course ill stick with MVG


----------



## Mark T (Dec 30, 2013)

Results from last nights two quarter finals:

Sunday December 29
Quarter-Finals 
Michael van Gerwen 5-3 Mark Webster
James Wade 1-5 Adrian Lewis

This means that Northerner and ypauly have had their last dart player knocked out!

The potential money table is as follows:


```
Pos.	Person         	Total	[	Cat. A	Cat. B	Cat. C	Cat. D	Cat. F	]
2	Steff	        ?96,083	[	?50,000	?15,000	?6,000	?10,000	?15,083	]
3	Vicky (Mark T)	?94,750	[	?50,000	?10,000	?6,000	?6,000	?22,750	]
4	Riri	        ?89,583	[	?50,000	?15,000	?6,000	?3,500	?15,083	]
5	Nicky1970	?85,382	[	?50,000	?15,000	?6,000	?3,500	?10,882	]
1	ypauly	        ?69,500	[	?25,000	?6,000	?6,000	?10,000	?22,500	]
7	toby	        ?61,083	[	?10,000	?15,000	?6,000	?15,000	?15,083	]
6	Northerner	?59,500	[	?25,000	?15,000	?6,000	?3,500	?10,000	]
8	Mark T	        ?52,000	[	?10,000	?10,000	?6,000	?3,500	?22,500	]
9	Martin (Steff)	?46,882	[	?10,000	?10,000	?6,000	?10,000	?10,882	]
```

Having actually watched the matches last night, it's not easy to pick who might be the eventual winner - but it looks to be between Steff, Riri and Vicky at this point.

Although, in order for myself not to come absolute last I need Lewis to get knocked out in the semis.


----------



## Steff (Dec 30, 2013)

I gotta say I think Whitlock Lewis tonight , yikes I know I'm a turn coat


----------



## FM001 (Dec 30, 2013)

Steff said:


> I gotta say I think Whitlock Lewis tonight , yikes I know I'm a turn coat





Whitlock


----------



## Steff (Dec 30, 2013)

Lol , great great performance from peter


----------



## FM001 (Dec 30, 2013)

?100k in the bank is a good fortnights work, as well as he's playing can't see him beating MVG or lewis.


----------



## Steff (Dec 30, 2013)

Dare not blink with this game lol


----------



## Steff (Dec 30, 2013)

Dear me I'm predicting worse then Toby at the mo

Mvg is all over this right now , why did I doubt him hehe


----------



## Steff (Dec 30, 2013)

Just incredible I'm sat here open mouthed, way mvg just took out 60 60 dabble 17 with ease


----------



## FM001 (Dec 30, 2013)

MVG amazing, embarrassing for lewis if he loses 6-0


----------



## FM001 (Dec 30, 2013)

Never in a month of sundays expected that score


----------



## Steff (Dec 30, 2013)

Nope nor me i would never ever of said 6-0 goodness me i might just win this comp yet hahahh well Maybe I see nicky has gerwin to


----------



## FM001 (Dec 30, 2013)

can't look beyond MVG getting his first world title, 7-3 for tomorrows final.


----------



## Steff (Dec 30, 2013)

toby said:


> can't look beyond MVG getting his first world title, 7-3 for tomorrows final.



It's on weds


----------



## FM001 (Dec 30, 2013)

Steff said:


> It's on weds




of course, getting carried away


----------



## Steff (Dec 30, 2013)

toby said:


> of course, getting carried away



Looks like  there guna play on what wright said about him couple of years back saying he gerwin has d his time he ant good enough


----------



## Mark T (Dec 30, 2013)

Steff said:


> Nope nor me i would never ever of said 6-0 goodness me i might just win this comp yet hahahh well Maybe I see nicky has gerwin to


Nah, i' ve already done the calculations.  You can't be beaten, even by Nicky.


----------



## FM001 (Dec 30, 2013)

Steff said:


> Looks like  there guna play on what wright said about him couple of years back saying he gerwin has d his time he ant good enough




typical sky, always like a rivalry to play on.


----------



## Steff (Dec 30, 2013)

toby said:


> typical sky, always like a rivalry to play on.



Indeed, must of hurt them when Taylor was knocked out, all those reels of tape they had to put back in the cupboard lol


----------



## FM001 (Dec 30, 2013)

Steff said:


> Indeed, must of hurt them when Taylor was knocked out, all those reels of tape they had to put back in the cupboard lol




Mr T will be back, poor lewis looks well p off in that interview


----------



## Steff (Dec 30, 2013)

Mark T said:


> Nah, i' ve already done the calculations.  You can't be beaten, even by Nicky.



Cheers mark can lord it over Martin now.


----------



## Steff (Dec 30, 2013)

toby said:


> Mr T will be back, poor lewis looks well p off in that interview



Extremely good of him to talk tho, more of a man then Taylor was when m.smith knocked him out.


----------



## Mark T (Dec 31, 2013)

OK, so the final results...

If MVG wins the final, the table will look as follows:


```
Pos.	Person          Total	[	Cat. A	Cat. B	Cat. C	Cat. D	Cat. F	]
1	Steff	       ?329,417	[      ?250,000	?15,000	?6,000	?10,000	?48,417	]
2	Nicky1970      ?285,382	[      ?250,000	?15,000	?6,000	?3,500	?10,882	]
3	Riri	       ?122,917	[	?50,000	?15,000	?6,000	?3,500	?48,417	]
4	Vicky (Mark T)	?94,750	[	?50,000	?10,000	?6,000	?6,000	?22,750	]
5	toby	        ?94,417	[	?10,000	?15,000	?6,000	?15,000	?48,417	]
6	ypauly	        ?82,000	[	?25,000	?6,000	?6,000	?10,000	?35,000	]
7	Mark T	        ?64,500	[	?10,000	?10,000	?6,000	?3,500	?35,000	]
8	Northerner	?59,500	[	?25,000	?15,000	?6,000	?3,500	?10,000	]
9	Martin (Steff)	?46,882	[	?10,000	?10,000	?6,000	?10,000	?10,882	]
```

If Wright wins, it will be as follows:


```
Pos.	Person          Total	[	Cat. A	Cat. B	Cat. C	Cat. D	Cat. F	]
1	Steff	       ?154,417	[      ?100,000	?15,000	?6,000	?10,000	?23,417	]
2	Nicky1970      ?135,382	[      ?100,000	?15,000	?6,000	?3,500	?10,882	]
3	ypauly	       ?119,500	[	?25,000	?6,000	?6,000	?10,000	?72,500	]
4	Mark T	       ?102,000	[	?10,000	?10,000	?6,000	?3,500	?72,500	]
5	Riri	        ?97,917	[	?50,000	?15,000	?6,000	?3,500	?23,417	]
6	Vicky (Mark T)	?94,750	[	?50,000	?10,000	?6,000	?6,000	?22,750	]
7	toby	        ?69,417	[	?10,000	?15,000	?6,000	?15,000	?23,417	]
8	Northerner	?59,500	[	?25,000	?15,000	?6,000	?3,500	?10,000	]
9	Martin (Steff)	?46,882	[	?10,000	?10,000	?6,000	?10,000	?10,882	]
```

So, in either case, Steff wins and Martin comes last.  It's just a case of how the rest of us get ordered.


----------



## Mark T (Dec 31, 2013)

The one thing I am wondering is, if MVG wins does he take over Taylors #1 place on the order of merit?


----------



## Steff (Dec 31, 2013)

Mark T said:


> OK, so the final results...
> 
> If MVG wins the final, the table will look as follows:
> 
> ...



Yay how it should be


----------



## FM001 (Dec 31, 2013)

well done Steff, must say thanks to Mark for running the table and keeping check of the scores, until next time


----------



## Steff (Dec 31, 2013)

Yup,

A big thanks to mark for taking the time out to do this for us x

Thx toby


----------



## Steff (Jan 1, 2014)

Enjoy the final all


----------



## FM001 (Jan 1, 2014)

a walk in the park for mvg, wright just hasn't turned up and winning only 2 legs is terrible, against whitlock he didn't miss a thing


----------



## FM001 (Jan 1, 2014)

at least its not a whitewash on sets.


----------



## Mark T (Jan 1, 2014)

A bit of a fight going on here.  But I think mvg will win eventually.

Now the question is whether I can convince the other half to let me have sky sports next year so I can watch the darts and f1.


----------



## Steff (Jan 1, 2014)

Mark T said:


> A bit of a fight going on here.  But I think mvg will win eventually.
> 
> Now the question is whether I can convince the other half to let me have sky sports next year so I can watch the darts and f1.



Come on mark don't be lily livered lol. A good comeback has me shouting t the screen but think mik will prevail


----------



## Mark T (Jan 3, 2014)

Steff said:


> Come on mark don't be lily livered lol. A good comeback has me shouting t the screen but think mik will prevail


Well, to be honest it comes down to if I can convince the boss the let me add ~?250 on just to add F1 and Darts (neither of us like football).


----------



## FM001 (Jan 3, 2014)

See James Wade is megga miffed that he's been left out of the prem league, stating that he didn't say that he wanted a break due to ill health as Barry Hearn suggested, can't weigh up why Chissy is in and not JW


----------



## Mark T (Jan 3, 2014)

I suspect that the break isn't requested mutually.  I would wager that it's possibly related to wade getting a suspension from pdc events during last year.


----------



## Steff (Jan 3, 2014)

The statement on his official webste tells u all u need to know.

Jameswade.co.uk


----------



## FM001 (Jan 3, 2014)

Yesterdays mirror said that Hearn is looking to move away from the ally pally and is looking for a bigger venue to meet demand, apparently all tickets were sold out for every session during the worlds.  Says darts is going global and already 80% of the prem league tickets have been sold, my thoughts are big isn't always better and it could become a victim of its own success.


----------



## Steff (Jan 4, 2014)

Well watching darts on BBC now, looking like current champ Waites could be going out


----------

